# cable work?



## steve781 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me what the oz name to my type of work is, as cant seem to find it on any searches. I install digital tv, telephones and broadband for a digital communications company


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

steve781 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what the oz name to my type of work is, as cant seem to find it on any searches. I install digital tv, telephones and broadband for a digital communications company


You do get people doing that kind of work who are not so much categorised Steve for it is not so much as a trade though some people may have done a short course in electronics.

If it does not involve electrical wiring, it would not need someone to be electrically qualified.
Have you looked on A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information


----------



## steve781 (Feb 11, 2010)

cheers, checked that list a few times and have not noticed anything relating to my type of work, do many people have this problem? was in queensland for a month last october to seeing my father and have decided that is where we would like to end up if we could,


----------

